# Need opinions please medium voltage motor wiring



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

You mean this thread:
https://www.electriciantalk.com/f28/13-8kv-motor-terminations-275262/

Post once.. It'll get all the answers you need...


----------



## Kevhuff26 (Dec 17, 2018)

Thank you, what’s your opinion on the cause of this fault? Also do you want me to switch back to the original post and discuss there? I just posted in this one because I wasn’t sure which thread would get more responses.


----------

